# Music help



## LadyFlynt (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the psalter in midi files (thought they were MP3). Apparently I can't save midi to disk (sounds strange to me...should I be doing it as a data disk?).

The other question...does anyone know where one could find the Psalter in MP# form (online for free...yes, I know I'm supposed to be getting it with this new bible...but I'm trying to convert files to audio so hubby could listen in the car).


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't know about mp3 files, but here is a site with the psalter in real audio:

http://www.rsglh.org/index.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 7, 2006)

Now if I only knew which psalms they were singing so as to follow along. It's pretty though...thank you!


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the psalter that is used:

http://www.rsglh.org/The.Psalter.htm


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 7, 2006)

They're not free, but you can find Psalm CD's from the 1650 Psalter and the RPCNA Psalter at Crown and Covenant. The Presbyterian Reformed Church's website also has Psalm CD's for sale cheap from the 1650 Psalter. http://presbyterianreformed.org/psalmcds.php


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 7, 2006)

We've scored!

Okay...now I can download those to computer. If I put them to disc, will it play in a regular CD player???


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 7, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> They're not free, but you can find Psalm CD's from the 1650 Psalter and the RPCNA Psalter at Crown and Covenant. The Presbyterian Reformed Church's website also has Psalm CD's for sale cheap from the 1650 Psalter. http://presbyterianreformed.org/psalmcds.php



I know...I was looking for a way of doing it that would take work on my part rather than dipping into the budget. I may just have to surprise hubby by ordering one.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)

There are some mp3 psalm clips available here, here and here.


----------

